
Tech companies have highest turnover rate - nbmh
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/career-management/tech-companies-have-highest-turnover-rate/
======
CptBland
There are two key factors to me: employers refusing to increase salaries to
make their job remain competitive, and employers stuffing employees into
highly specific boxes that can easily be replaced which is just boring,
repetitive work.

